# Networking element HELP



## BRichSound (Feb 16, 2012)

At my school i just finished building a windows 7 pc specifically for are theatre, it has 2 nics. one for the school network(internet, files, printer) and the other is used for a internal network in are theater. the second nic is connected to a linksys wireless n router. we use the wireless for remote desktop and things.

ok so here is the problem, i have an etc element connected to the network, but i cant get it to connect to any computer. we plan on using a laptop backstage (over wireless) so that the stage manager can monitor what the element is doing. how do i get it to talk to each other? do i have to assign special ip's and submasks? how would i do this with the linksys router.

also we have a projector connected to the network.

thanks for the help


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Booth. When you have a chance, drop by the new members forum and introduce yourself.

First of all, you need to makes sure that you have the DHCP disabled on your router and then you will have to assign individual IPs to each device. You will then designate the subnet mask to match the network you are creating. You will need to log in to the router to make those changes. 

Oh, and for the record, you mean "our", not "are". See this thread.


----------



## mozsey (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello there. 
I have worked with the EOS family extensively over the past year, and I will tell you that wireless is a bad idea when doing remote video. It is extremely laggy and unworkable. If using remote video, always go wired. If you're running the EOS app though, go for it.


----------

